

Open source natural language processing? - limeade

I'm new to natural language processing and was wondering if anyone knows of a good place to start.
======
Shooter
What specifically are you trying to do and what language are you using?

For Python, I like NLTK at <http://nltk.sourceforge.net>

Java has something similar, though I've not used it, at
<http://opennlp.sourceforge.net/>

There are tons of other Java libs around, per usual.

I know of a few Lisp and C/C++ libs, but I've never used Ruby or PHP, etc.

As far as reference books, I mainly just use online documentation and
references (Google it.) I also like an older Lisp book by Mellish, but it
doesn't use the latest techniques or anything.

~~~
limeade
Thanks for your response! I'm trying to: (1) parse questions into the
"opening" such as "What is the", and "subject" like "capital of Burkina Faso"?
(2) also looking for similarities between things like "going running" and
"going for a jog" I'm not sure if both of these fall under natural
processing... mostly I use python so your first suggestion sounds like a good
starting place.

